

How to save my butt from OneTraction scam? - RobertDAllen
http://www.quora.com/Does-anyone-have-an-inside-perspective-of-the-pros-cons-of-the-OneTraction-Accelerator-program-mentorship-and-services?share=1

======
lmk8176
What is their scam?

